# did some shopping



## punch (Mar 11, 2007)

just placed an order with efx

1-prop 1 trainer kit
1-prop 1 controller
2-pir triggers
1-ap-8 audio player
1-usb to serial adapter

this should get me started on the crate and the trashcan trauma props..


----------



## Zombie-F (Apr 12, 2004)

punch said:


> just placed an order with efx
> 
> 1-prop 1 trainer kit
> 1-prop 1 controller
> ...


Why didn't you wait and get in on the group buy we're organizing? You would have saved a bundle!


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

With 7 posts, I wonder if Punch knew about it?


----------



## slightlymad (May 25, 2006)

Well its time the young welp got edumicated


----------



## punch (Mar 11, 2007)

Sickie Ickie said:


> With 7 posts, I wonder if Punch knew about it?


Not to offend anyone, but i did read the post about the group buy it seemed un-organized, so i over looked it..

other forums i have been to, posted a running update on the first post of who was in the group buy, and what they were buying, and the group buy info...

this group buy seemed to be all over the place..

punch


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

Why would that offend anybody? LOL


----------



## slightlymad (May 25, 2006)

Dont mind us punch we are just CHEAP.


----------



## Zombie-F (Apr 12, 2004)

punch said:


> Not to offend anyone, but i did read the post about the group buy it seemed un-organized, so i over looked it..
> 
> other forums i have been to, posted a running update on the first post of who was in the group buy, and what they were buying, and the group buy info...
> 
> this group buy seemed to be all over the place..


How is it disorganized? Every post I make along the way has an updated list of who's interested in what and the total count of stuff that will potentially be ordered. Once we reach the point that a group buy is warranted, I'll get the purchase info together.

Instead of criticizing, why didn't you offer to help out and get in on it (and save some money in the process)? For me, running this forum, the contests, getting prizes together, compiling our DVD, etc... is practically like having a second full-time job, so organizing one of these is not terribly easy. It's not like anyone else is trying to do one.


----------



## punch (Mar 11, 2007)

Zombie-F said:


> How is it disorganized? Every post I make along the way has an updated list of who's interested in what and the total count of stuff that will potentially be ordered. Once we reach the point that a group buy is warranted, I'll get the purchase info together.
> 
> Instead of criticizing, why didn't you offer to help out and get in on it (and save some money in the process)? For me, running this forum, the contests, getting prizes together, compiling our DVD, etc... is practically like having a second full-time job, so organizing one of these is not terribly easy. It's not like anyone else is trying to do one.


When I first visited that thread/post, I thought the post were all over the place, with people adding there comments between other post's etc, it was just my opinion, and maybe I should have kept it to myself, I'm sorry about that.


----------



## punch (Mar 11, 2007)

Wow, my items arrived today, very fast shipping, and over the top packaging from efx...

p.s. these boards are a lot smaller then I thought they would be...


----------



## gadget-evilusions (Jan 26, 2007)

John and Jon at Efx-tek are awesome guys, have a great product, and even greater customer service. I wish you luck with your props!


----------



## punch (Mar 11, 2007)

gadget-evilusions said:


> John and Jon at Efx-tek are awesome guys, have a great product, and even greater customer service. I wish you luck with your props!


thanks, and i will need the luck, i have no clue how to program these, but have downloaded lots of documentation..


----------



## gadget-evilusions (Jan 26, 2007)

If you have trouble with programming, AFTER reading all the documentation, make sure you post on the efx-tek forums. Jon will always help, I have seen him write a lot of programs for people when they are stuck. There are also some programs in their code library over there. I downloaded everyone before their forum got lost, along with a lot of the programs. If you need something specific I might even have something you can start off with.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

I second that Brian!!


gadget-evilusions said:


> John and Jon at Efx-tek are awesome guys, have a great product, and even greater customer service. I wish you luck with your props!


----------

